# mp3 voice module with 9 triggers



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

I was wanting a couple of the Adafuit fx audio boards ($20+) for a few projects,
then i found these cheapo ones ($8) on fleebay.

i ordered 2 to test them out, will report back after testing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MP3-Voice-M...523421?hash=item43e74f015d:g:L5cAAOSwiLdV9rps


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

the boards showed up and work great but ..
the small speaker that came with it had a faulty audio plug.
connecting headphones or powered speakers worked perfectly, so no biggie.

wired up 9 arcade buttons and they trigger the numbered 1-9 mp3 files on the microSD card, powered the board with a 5v usb powerbank phone charger battery.

gonna order more.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

It seems like there's always another one of these mp3 boards now! This would be great for improvisational situations...wait for someone to get near a speaker and hit the button!!


----------



## spiney99 (May 6, 2013)

Hi Billy, Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered 5 myself. This past year I tweaked a toy chainsaw with a ue boom amplified speaker and a sparkfun mp3 trigger that allowed me to use a conventional 9v battery. I see that these are 5v...When you hook up the usb power bank, what do you do with the data (white and green) wires after hooking up the 5V and Ground? Do you pull them completely or is it ok to just leave them capped/taped?

Thanks again


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i took an old usb cable and chopped the small end off, i taped the data wires off and connected the red & black to some female dupont pin connectors.


----------



## spiney99 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks much!!


----------

